# Homebrewed wax from South Korea



## myself2x

Hi, everyone,

I live in South Korea and am a big fan of Detailing world. I took a lot of impression from the RubbishBoy homebrewing thread 4 years ago. I blindly imitated and modified so many open recipes, but I gave up in less than 6 months. The waxes I made didn't imitate even the cheapest wax in the world. At that time I was so frustrated. 2 years have passed since I gave up. I have been making homebrew carnauba wax for about 6 months. I've done around 50 different homebrews by now and made an acceptable wax to some degree. I'd like to introduce my homebrewed wax to you all.

All ingredients melted and poured into the pot










After cooling










Another color



















I prepared the test panel that was cut off from the car and gave it a good paint cleaning followed by IPA wipe down. Vid shows there is no wax on the test panel.

I'm sorry, I don't know how to show Youtube vid directly.





Left side is for my wax, right side for BF Midnight Sun Ivory Carnauba wax.










Both sides thinly applied










buffed off clean easily in 15 minutes










did a water test. Left side is mine, Right side is a BF wax






gave both sides a good wash










did water test again






gave both sides second wash and rinsed off






My wax was applied on my solid black car and buffed off.










2 days after applying the wax it rained, I could see the natural beading.










I didn't stick to the content of the carnauba and the ingredients that the wax manufacturers claimed to include.

Thanks for reading my humble writing.

June Kim


----------



## knightstemplar

Well done June Kim, looks really good:thumb:. wish i had the time myself to do this but kids keep me busy


----------



## brettblade

Really nice water beading, just a question of how long it lasts!

Great write up as well


----------



## Strongey

looks good - il be interested to see how long it lasts too


----------



## myself2x

knightstemplar said:


> Well done June Kim, looks really good:thumb:. wish i had the time myself to do this but kids keep me busy


Thanks! It requires so much time, patience, pain and headache. But I enjoyed them all. 



brettblade said:


> Really nice water beading, just a question of how long it lasts!
> 
> Great write up as well


Thanks! I'm careful in comment on its durability because the conditions vary. As for me, 2 weeks later after applying the wax, the beading and sheeting was still nice though the height of beading got lower slightly and the speed of sheeting got slower a little. I washed my car weekly. I think I need to keep observing its durability.



Strongey said:


> looks good - il be interested to see how long it lasts too


Thanks! Please see above and one more thing ! After 5 consecutive washes & rinses without interval, the beading and sheeting was still nice.


----------



## supervinnie40

Nicely done mate. That looks pretty good!
Could you give a tiny hint of the ingredients? 

I've done about 50 batches to, and my best is still worthless.


----------



## sprocketser

Great work on that homebrewed wax mate ! Congrats with your hard work .


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> Nicely done mate. That looks pretty good!
> Could you give a tiny hint of the ingredients?
> 
> I've done about 50 batches to, and my best is still worthless.


Thanks, mate! I don't use linseed oil, orange oil, sunflower oil and etc. I put the silicone fluid into wax to enhance the ease of use. I think the most important is what you select as solvent. It's my humble opinion. 



sprocketser said:


> Great work on that homebrewed wax mate ! Congrats with your hard work .


Thanks, mate ! :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks Great


----------



## myself2x

WHIZZER said:


> Looks Great


Thank you ! :wave:


----------



## greycloud

*How gorgeous...!!*

I have already known your home made wax and its performances....

I hope that your wax will be well known to DW.

Good luck...


----------



## sprocketser

You guys know each other ! Maybe from other forums .


----------



## myself2x

greycloud said:


> I have already known your home made wax and its performances....
> 
> I hope that your wax will be well known to DW.
> 
> Good luck...


Thanks for your kind words. :wave:



sprocketser said:


> You guys know each other ! Maybe from other forums .


Yes, he is my korean friend full of detailing fever!


----------



## supervinnie40

He registered on this forum just to say that , that's very kind of him.

Curious about your wax now, are you going to send out samples for reviews?


----------



## Strongey

supervinnie40 said:


> He registered on this forum just to say that , that's very kind of him.
> 
> Curious about your wax now, are you going to send out samples for reviews?


Me too it looks good stuff id love to see how it is for ease of use and longevity etc


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Thanks for your kind words. :wave:
> 
> Yes, he is my korean friend full of detailing fever!


Hey thanx for the comeback mate .


----------



## myself2x

Strongey said:


> Me too it looks good stuff id love to see how it is for ease of use and longevity etc


Sorry for the late reply.

I applied my home brewed wax to my car yesterday. Let's see how long it last together.



supervinnie40 said:


> He registered on this forum just to say that , that's very kind of him.
> 
> Curious about your wax now, are you going to send out samples for reviews?


Sorry for the late reply.

I'll consider it.


----------



## myself2x

Last night, I applied my home brewed wax to my silver car.

Before applying my home brewed wax, I gave my silver car a good wash.










I could apply it easily and smoothly without effort.



















In about 15 minutes I buffed it off.














































Also I tested its water repellency.

Before waxing






After waxing and buffing





I'll update this thread weekly and let's see how long it lasts.

Thank you.


----------



## supervinnie40

Looks pretty good already for a homebrewed wax. You are good at this.


----------



## sprocketser

Keep it on mate ! Looks great .


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> Looks pretty good already for a homebrewed wax. You are good at this.


Thanks.



sprocketser said:


> Keep it on mate ! Looks great .


Thanks.


----------



## Denzle

Well done Fella, wax looking very good.


----------



## sprocketser

It seems that more people are doing their Homebrewed waxes now , wonder what s happening ! lol


----------



## myself2x

Denzle said:


> Well done Fella, wax looking very good.


Thank you. :wave:



sprocketser said:


> It seems that more people are doing their Homebrewed waxes now , wonder what s happening ! lol


I think someday the basic and acceptable recipe of the homebrew wax might be released.


----------



## sprocketser

Will look for some updates .


----------



## myself2x

Update :

A week after my homebrew wax applied on my silver car. There was a rainy day during the week. My silver car was parked outdoor during the daytime, indoor at night.










A simple water test before pre-rinsing.
The sheeing action seemed good but left a lot of water beads. I think the surface contamination was hindering the water beads from running down freely.






*Jetwash with high-pressure for pre-rinsing. The sheeting action still seemed good.*






*The water beads on painting after jetwash*










































*Rinsing after shampooing*











*Water beads after rinsing*














































I dried my car with a drying towel not using any drying aid. I did the water test again. The sheeting speed became slower slightly compared to when it was last week. I didn't use any quick detailer to exclude any interference.






Just dried with a drying towel but it still seems glossy.










I'll update this thread next week.

Thank you.


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Will look for some updates .


Thanks for your attention. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

No problem my friend . That s some beading mate !


----------



## justflight

Great works!
Beading looks super beautiful.


----------



## myself2x

Update :

2 Weeks later

South Korea is in the middle of Rainy season and expect it to stick around until the end of July. There have been 3 rainy days since last Wednesday. It didn't rain yesterday.










But there was nobody there but me last night probably because it was supposed to rain the next day.










I found a wheel cleaner someone left behind on the controller box. It's nice product. But I didn't touch it.










Let's see the water behavior during pre-rinsing.















Some water beads on the bonnet lost their shape a little.










But on other panels the shape of the water beads was still good.




























The following 2 videos is after shampooing.











I finished drying without a drying aid. So far it's not bad.



















Thank you.


----------



## myself2x

justflight said:


> Great works!
> Beading looks super beautiful.


Thanks a lot. :wave::wave:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Big respect to your work man! Car looks great!


----------



## sprocketser

That s some beading again fella ! I love .


----------



## myself2x

Kash-Jnr said:


> Big respect to your work man! Car looks great!


Thank a lot. I think my home brew is good enough for home brew. It is still short of something. 



sprocketser said:


> That s some beading again fella ! I love .


Thanks a lot. If you want, I am willing to send a sample by EMS.


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Thank a lot. I think my home brew is good enough for home brew. It is still short of something.
> 
> Thanks a lot. If you want, I am willing to send a sample by EMS.


Thanx buddy , but I think it would cost you a fortune to ship to Canada , might be interesting .


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Thanx buddy , but I think it would cost you a fortune to ship to Canada , might be interesting .


I'm sorry for the delay in sending the wax.
Today I brewed a wax for you and sent it by EMS.























































It takes 4-5 business days to deliver.
I hope you will enjoy it.

Thanks.


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in sending the wax.
> Today I brewed a wax for you and sent it by EMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes 4-5 business days to deliver.
> I hope you will enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh wow , thank you so much mate ! Don t worry about the time buddy !

It will take the time that it will take fella . Will look forward to it !


----------



## Goodylax

Nice stuff !
Any other samples available? :argie:


----------



## myself2x

Goodylax said:


> Nice stuff !
> Any other samples available? :argie:


Thanks!
Now there is no sample available. But I brew a wax, if it is needed. 
Do you think my wax is destined to go to America?


----------



## Goodylax

I do think its destined for America, first stop- my garage ! 
If you brew some please PM me, I'd be happy to try some on my Lexus and post pics :thumb:


----------



## myself2x

Goodylax said:


> I do think its destined for America, first stop- my garage !
> If you brew some please PM me, I'd be happy to try some on my Lexus and post pics :thumb:


Yep ! :thumb:


----------



## myself2x

Hi Everyone,

3 weeks has passed since my home brewed wax was applied on my silver car. South Korea is still in the rainy season. The weather calendar of July is as below.










The following video shows the status of the beading and sheeting during the pre-rinsing.

































I washed my car and dried it with a drying towel not using any drying aid. It looked still shiny.










As considering the water repellence during the pre-rinsing, I think the durability of my wax will last up to 4-5 weeks. But it is very difficult to evaluate its durability because the durability varies depending on the various conditions such as the parking lot, weather, temperature, air pollution, washing interval and etc,. At this point, I finish the durability test on my wax and I put a fresh coat of my wax on my silver car. 























































Thank you.


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for updates my friend ! Great results agajn .


----------



## sprocketser

Not received yet , it s either because of the Holiday season or stucked at the Border .

Great gesture from you mate ! Wait for this great wax ! lol


LOL , oops , I guess I m too early on the shipment !


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Not received yet , it s either because of the Holiday season or stucked at the Border .
> 
> Great gesture from you mate ! Wait for this great wax ! lol
> 
> LOL , oops , I guess I m too early on the shipment !


The delivery seems to be on going without any problem.










You can check the delivery status in this site.
http://service.epost.go.kr/iservice/ems/ems_eng.jsp

Fill EMS number(EM230887995kr) in the blank.

I am hoping it will arrive soon.


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> The delivery seems to be on going without any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the delivery status in this site.
> http://service.epost.go.kr/iservice/ems/ems_eng.jsp
> 
> Fill EMS number(EM230887995kr) in the blank.
> 
> I am hoping it will arrive soon.


Ah thank you sir ! Appreciated , should be in shortly !


----------



## sprocketser

Hey thank you myself2x ! Just received the wax mate , smells so sweet ! It rains right now , can t try it but will have to give it a go soon ! .Can t take pics also , Really appreciated my friend .

Does someone needs to put it in the fridge in order to conserve it ! Thanx & have a nice one .

P Y


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Hey thank you myself2x ! Just received the wax mate , smells so sweet ! It rains right now , can t try it but will have to give it a go soon ! .Can t take pics also , Really appreciated my friend .
> 
> Does someone needs to put it in the fridge in order to conserve it ! Thanx & have a nice one .
> 
> P Y


Wow, you received it! Good news! The fridge can conserve it very well. But if it is within the house, nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## sprocketser

Lol , yep Zymol recommands this , so I guess I ll do it that way also . Thanx again fella !


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Lol , yep Zymol recommands this , so I guess I ll do it that way also . Thanx again fella !


My pleasure! :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys

Excellent work! Add me to your list when your ready to send out.


----------



## myself2x

Wheelzntoys said:


> Excellent work! Add me to your list when your ready to send out.


Thanks for your interest !
There are 2 more fellas who want to experience my wax. As it burdens me to send them my waxes separately, if someone comes out to be volunteer who can send the rest to others, I'm willing to send my waxes to USA.


----------



## sprocketser

Having known it before . Too late . The 2 fellas from the States are like 3 K miles appart from each other . I bet you can ship both the wax to either Goodylax or Wheelzntoys , & one can reship it to the other guy , would be a good idea .as well .


----------



## Goodylax

Wheelz has helped me out in the past, so I you want to send them to me, I would be happy to mail one out to Wheelz when it arrives to help with shipping $.
Thanks :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Hey Goody ! Received my myself2 wax this week ! Looks so great , & a sweet smell as well .


----------



## Goodylax

Hey Sproc! :wave:
Looks great- I love a good smelling wax


----------



## sprocketser

You ll be pleased with this wax then mate !


----------



## myself2x

Goodylax said:


> Wheelz has helped me out in the past, so I you want to send them to me, I would be happy to mail one out to Wheelz when it arrives to help with shipping $.
> Thanks :thumb:


Wow, you are a good man. :thumb:

Please PM me including your name, your full address, zipcode, and your telephone number. If I am ready to ship my waxes, I'll let you know it.

Thanks.


----------



## supervinnie40

Seems this is getting serious . Might have to start saving some money for when this becomes available .


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Having known it before . Too late . The 2 fellas from the States are like 3 K miles appart from each other . I bet you can ship both the wax to either Goodylax or Wheelzntoys , & one can reship it to the other guy , would be a good idea .as well .


You are right ! :lol:


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> Seems this is getting serious . Might have to start saving some money for when this becomes available .


Not serious. I just want to share my wax with other DW members.


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Not serious. I just want to share my wax with other DW members.


I bet this is getting serious with the jar you sent me my friend ! lol Looks real pro to me .


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> I bet this is getting serious with the jar you sent me my friend ! lol Looks real pro to me .


Thank you.:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Thank you.:lol:


No problem mate ! Any other things in the pipes mate !


----------



## sprocketser

Got my PM mate !


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Got my PM mate !


Okay. You are so cool. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Okay. You are so cool. :thumb:


No problem mate , you re cool to me also fella !


----------



## myself2x

I want to share my wax with DW members.
I am looking for 2 fellas who live in UK and are curious about my wax. I can ship 2 waxes to either of 2 fellas and I hope one guy reship it to the other guy. 

Is it possible ?


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Im intrested mate


----------



## supervinnie40

If I'll move to the UK, can I still enter?


----------



## myself2x

Dan3.2 said:


> Im intrested mate


Okay, let's wait for another guy. 



supervinnie40 said:


> If I'll move to the UK, can I still enter?


Where do you live?


----------



## supervinnie40

I live in The Netherlands....


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> I live in The Netherlands....


Okay, you are the last passenger.
I'll run out of pocket money to the overseas shipping. 
Please pm me with your full name, address, telephone number and so on.


----------



## Ongoing

Well done some nice beading


----------



## myself2x

Ongoing said:


> Well done some nice beading


Thank you. :wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , just applied myself2X s wax on half of my mother s CTS Cadillac s hood , which was kindly sent to me a little while ago , & I must say it s the easiest wax that I applied & removed so far . Also the gloss & slickness is very impressive . 

Real great job from you mate .

Sorry , pics from iPad s quality s pretty bad but the results are really great !


----------



## myself2x

Dan3.2 said:


> Im intrested mate


Please pm me with your name, address, telephone number and so on.
The waxes for DW mate are ready.


----------



## myself2x

sprocketser said:


> Wow , just applied myself2X s wax on half of my mother s CTS Cadillac s hood , which was kindly sent to me a little while ago , & I must say it s the easiest wax that I applied & removed so far . Also the gloss & slickness is very impressive .
> 
> Real great job from you mate .
> 
> Sorry , pics from iPad s quality s pretty bad but the results are really great !


Thanks for your feedback.
I'm happy to hear that you like my wax.


----------



## myself2x

Last night I brewed 5 jars of waxes. Today I named my wax "Charm" and put labels on jars.



















I sent SON1C 3 jars of waxes. SON1C will reship 2 jars to Goodylax. Also I sent Supervinnie40 1 jar of wax. There is 1 jar of wax left for Dan3.2. I am waiting for his shipping information.


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> I'm happy to hear that you like my wax.


Great job my friend . You a top guy on this wax buddy ! Keep it on .


----------



## sprocketser

myself2x said:


> Last night I brewed 5 jars of waxes. Today I named my wax "Charm" and put labels on jars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent SON1C 3 jars of waxes. SON1C will reship 2 jars to Goodylax. Also I sent Supervinnie40 1 jar of wax. There is 1 jar of wax left for Dan3.2. I am waiting for his shipping information.


I m pretty sure they will be pleased with these jars !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Info sent mate looking forward to putting it through it paces


----------



## supervinnie40

Nice! Like the looks of those jars. Looking forward to try it out and give it a go. :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Cool 
When I get the two from Sonic, I will forward one to Wheelzntoys.
Thanks again Myself!
Can't wait to check it out :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Pretty great people in here right !


----------



## myself2x

Dan3.2 said:


> Info sent mate looking forward to putting it through it paces


I got it Dan!



supervinnie40 said:


> Nice! Like the looks of those jars. Looking forward to try it out and give it a go. :thumb:


Thanks, I hope you like it!



Goodylax said:


> Cool
> When I get the two from Sonic, I will forward one to Wheelzntoys.
> Thanks again Myself!
> Can't wait to check it out :thumb:


Thanks for your favor. I hope you like it



sprocketser said:


> Pretty great people in here right !


I absolutely agree with you. :thumb:


----------



## myself2x

Today, I sent my home brewed wax to Dan3.2 via EMS. With this, my wax sharing is over. I hope that all waxes will arrive safely.


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx mate , top guy !


----------



## SON1C

Been on a detail all day but the waxes arrived today and first impressions are great, nice container, color, smell, thanks for the opportunity and I will send the others onto the next!


----------



## myself2x

SON1C said:


> Been on a detail all day but the waxes arrived today and first impressions are great, nice container, color, smell, thanks for the opportunity and I will send the others onto the next!


Good News! Thank you!


----------



## sprocketser

SONIC s also a great guy , lets see what you ll think of this wax appliied mate .

Your endless experiments still going on SONIC !


----------



## supervinnie40

Review written in review section. Can somebody post a link? Im on tapatalk now, so cant copy url.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315637


----------



## sprocketser

Wow , you got a nice review supervinnie ! That wax s a charm right !


----------



## supervinnie40

Yes, its quite good. You could its a charm to use


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> Review written in review section. Can somebody post a link? Im on tapatalk now, so cant copy url.


Such a detailed review mate! I agree with you opinion. To enhance its slickness is my goal which doesn't seem to be achieved quickly. I think the grainy texture comes from the cooling condition. I've tried to fix it. Thank you for your deliberate write-up again. :thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40

No problems. I'll PM you later today or tomorrow to discuss the cooling. I've had some similar problems. The way to fix it isn't always the cooling, but also the way of heating.

We'll talk later .


----------



## myself2x

supervinnie40 said:


> No problems. I'll PM you later today or tomorrow to discuss the cooling. I've had some similar problems. The way to fix it isn't always the cooling, but also the way of heating.
> 
> We'll talk later .


That's a great news. I'm looking forward to it. :argie:
Thanks.


----------



## sprocketser

Hey super , you also brew your own !


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Received mine today mate initial thoughts are good and a nice subtle smell, i review it asap!


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to your review Dan3.2 .


----------



## myself2x

Dan3.2 said:


> Received mine today mate initial thoughts are good and a nice subtle smell, i review it asap!


So good. Look forward to your review. :thumb:


----------



## SON1C

We've been testing charm, gotten it into about 5 other hands, will elaborate later when I have some more time but nothing but positive regards!


----------



## myself2x

SON1C said:


> We've been testing charm, gotten it into about 5 other hands, will elaborate later when I have some more time but nothing but positive regards!


Wow! Thank you so much. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Will look forward to your review SONIC !


----------



## Matty77

Thanks for taking the time to share this. Awesome home brew you've got there by the looks of it!


----------



## myself2x

Matty77 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share this. Awesome home brew you've got there by the looks of it!


Thanks, mate ! :wave:


----------



## Demetrios72

Looks very good :thumb:


----------



## SON1C

Review coming soon, beads are top notch!


----------



## SON1C

Check out this video for a breakdown on charm! More testing to be done and not all of the testing I have conducted is compiled into this video.


----------



## SON1C

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4285807#post4285807
Review Thread


----------



## myself2x

SON1C said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4285807#post4285807
> Review Thread
> 
> Charm " Homemade Carnauba Wax " Review - YouTube


Thanks for taking the time. Your review is very helpful to me. :thumb:


----------



## Grant-s3

Hi myselfx2 , been reading though your post and the wax is looking amazing, the reviews look brilliant on it, the sheeting is so good, leaves almost no water on the panel whatsoever. Keep up the good work, hopefully I can try it out on my car soon.


----------



## myself2x

Grant-s3 said:


> Hi myselfx2 , been reading though your post and the wax is looking amazing, the reviews look brilliant on it, the sheeting is so good, leaves almost no water on the panel whatsoever. Keep up the good work, hopefully I can try it out on my car soon.


Hi, you make me happy. Thank you. :wave:


----------



## sprocketser

Anything new in the pipes myself2x ! Great results after our lovely Canadian Winter on your wax mate .


----------



## ahern187

this wax looks absolutely mental for a home brew! seems like it holds up great


----------



## sprocketser

Yep , it holds great , I have some on parts of my ride .

Wonder if myself2x still making wax , been off the forum for quite a while .


----------

